
[O'Reilly Radar] Is Google Spreading Itself Too Thin? - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/09/is-google-spreading-itself-too.html
======
netcan
_Google hasn't built another business yet to rival its initial search
franchise.

How dumb is that? No one has built another business on the web to equal
Google's initial search franchise._

That is very true. I think Google has a go at a lot of tricky markets. So when
it doesn't crack them (eg knol) its all fingers pointed. But I would guess
they expect some to fail. They are experimental.

Anyway, Search/Adwords/Adsense are still growing. They're in sight of
monetising Maps & Video. I think there's a lot of potential there. I don't
think apps will ever be a golden goose, but maybe they'll pay for themselves &
create a decent precedent for a "freemium" business model.

------
truebosko
This is essentially a great follow up to the RRW article. Tim O'Reilly says it
right

